# Mexico City! Tijuana - $7 BASE $40 Minimum Cancel $40- No Change!



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

> **** UNCHANGED RATES ****
> CITY: MEXICO-CITY
> uberX -> Base: $ 7.25 - Minute: $ 2 - Mile: $ 3.50 - Minimum: $ 40 - Cancel: $ 40
> uberXL -> Base: $ 30 - Minute: $ 3.50 - Mile: $ 7.65 - Minimum: $ 100 - Cancel: $ 100
> ...





> **** UNCHANGED RATES ****
> CITY: TIJUANA
> uberX -> Base: $ 8 - Minute: $ 2 - Mile: $ 3.80 - Minimum: $ 35 - Cancel: $ 35
> uberXL -> Base: $ 20 - Minute: $ 2.35 - Mile: $ 8.49 - Minimum: $ 45 - Cancel: $ 45
> UberBLACK -> Base: $ 30 - Minute: $ 2.85 - Mile: $ 9.50 - Minimum: $ 50 - Cancel: $ 50


I'm going to Mexico!!! $3.50 a mile, $40 Minimum , $40 Cancel $8.00 Base ...$100 cancel UberXL!!

See, MEXICO doesn't let companies like UBER exploit their workers.... And NO rate change...

My friend laughed at me and said "Don't you think there is a catch?" And something about a "Glock" and "Second Chance" vest.

I happen to know guns are *Illegal* in Mexico, and it must be so peaceful compared to the U.S.

Some people are so cynical

So lets go... .lets all turn our apps off at 1.00pm Eastern Jan 25 and *Mass* *Strike,* and Fly to Mexico and CASH IN. It was so easy in front of our faces! Mexico borders the U.S like Canada

Who will sign a petition, ok who's first?....anybody?

=CC


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Never thought I'd say "I would like to drive in Mexico" damn...


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Calm down!
I live 5 minutes from Tijuana .
Mexican peso sign is the same as ours $.
So, if you cross the border , pizza will cost you $60 for example. That's $60 (60 Mexican pesos), not the same as American dollars even so the sign is the same. I don't know why they do it, but it's Mexico I guess, they do what they wanna do.
Take all those numbers with $ and divide by 18 , you will have American $ number.
Uber customers who took Uber in TJ tell me they spend around 3 American dollars on average per trip.
Unfortunately, pretty close to our prices nowadays.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

7Miles said:


> Calm down!
> I live 5 minutes from Tijuana .
> Mexican peso sign is the same as ours $.
> So, if you cross the border , pizza will cost you $60 for example. That's $60 (60 Mexican pesos), not the same as American dollars even so the sign is the same. I don't know why they do it, but it's Mexico I guess, they do what they wanna do.
> ...


u could rent in TJ and earn in US then.
instant baller status.maybe hire Ben Golden in TJ to beat up some cabbies or something as well with extra $$$ you'd have lying around.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Those prices are in pesos. I.E. 20 cents a mile. $2.25 minimum/Cancel.

& yeah, you will be carjacked.


----------



## UberRVADriver (Oct 31, 2014)

Reminds me of the time I went to Colombia. I had over 10,000,000 in my bank account, according to the ATM receipt in Bogota. 

Ten million Colombian pesos, that is. About $3000 US.


----------



## ATXBigMouth (Oct 31, 2015)

60000_TaxiFares said:


> I'm going to Mexico!!! $3.50 a mile, $40 Minimum , $40 Cancel $8.00 Base ...$100 cancel UberXL!!
> 
> See, MEXICO doesn't let companies like UBER exploit their workers.... And NO rate change...
> 
> ...


You didn't get one thing right in your whole post, so please don't vote or reproduce. You need to research things before you open your mouth or pound away on your keyboard. Outside of the monetary mistakes, it's crazy you believe Mexico is safe and gun free.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

7Miles said:


> Calm down!
> I live 5 minutes from Tijuana .
> Mexican peso sign is the same as ours $.
> So, if you cross the border , pizza will cost you $60 for example. That's $60 (60 Mexican pesos), not the same as American dollars even so the sign is the same. I don't know why they do it, but it's Mexico I guess, they do what they wanna do.
> ...


Actually both the Mexican Peso and American Dollar both originated in the Spanish Dollar sign.


----------



## JapanFour (Mar 8, 2016)

LOL @ you thinking mexico is peaceful because guns are illegal.

Words cant describe how naive that assumption is. My aunt worked as border police for 20 years. Her stories from the border would make anyone crap their pants. These stories include: Finding a bloated dead body in a gas tank with a snorkel. Watching a member of people try to get a gutted infant across the border filled with drugs.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

JapanFour said:


> LOL @ you thinking mexico is peaceful because guns are illegal.
> 
> Words cant describe how naive that assumption is. My aunt worked as border police for 20 years. Her stories from the border would make anyone crap their pants. These stories include: Finding a bloated dead body in a gas tank with a snorkel. Watching a member of people try to get a gutted infant across the border filled with drugs.


Meanwhile, Pancho Pasajero in GDL is thinking....

Que locos los Americanos, un Chofer de Uber killing people while driving passengers. Y luego los policias matando gente sin razon y sin justicia. Then there's la migra shooting kids across la frontera in the back.... que locos son...

Stuff happens here too.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

JapanFour said:


> LOL @ you thinking mexico is peaceful because guns are illegal.
> 
> Words cant describe how naive that assumption is. My aunt worked as border police for 20 years. Her stories from the border would make anyone crap their pants. These stories include: Finding a bloated dead body in a gas tank with a snorkel. Watching a member of people try to get a gutted infant across the border filled with drugs.


Oooh and don't forget todos esos locos that shoot up las escuelas, the theaters, sus trabajos. Then buy las drogas that are grown in Mexico because LOS AMERICANOS LOCOS can't control their behavior....

Stuff happens here too.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

JapanFour said:


> LOL @ you thinking mexico is peaceful because guns are illegal.
> 
> Words cant describe how naive that assumption is. My aunt worked as border police for 20 years. Her stories from the border would make anyone crap their pants. These stories include: Finding a bloated dead body in a gas tank with a snorkel. Watching a member of people try to get a gutted infant across the border filled with drugs.


And what about esos gringos that buy guns to make a couple bucks when they sell them to drug gangs from el sur de la frontera. Those same drug gangs que llenan los cuerpos de bebes con drogas to sell to esos AMERICANOS LOCOS north of the border.

Stuff happens here too and there's LOCOS on both sides of the border.

He who buys the drugs is just as guilty as he who stuffed that poor baby with drugs.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

toi said:


> u could rent in TJ and earn in US then.
> instant baller status.maybe hire Ben Golden in TJ to beat up some cabbies or something as well with extra $$$ you'd have lying around.


No, it's not like this exactly . To get back takes 2 hours even by foot sometimes or by car. 
So, you'll be wasting 2 hours a day plus transportation from the border to San Diego.
But some people do it anyways. You just get tired waste your time in line every day.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

this has to be a jokey why would uber charge us $40 for a cancel???


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

14gIV said:


> this has to be a jokey why would uber charge us $40 for a cancel???


Do you have to add "y" to end of all your words?

Joke NOT jokey

Surge NOT surgey


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> Do you have to add "y" to end of all your words?
> 
> Joke NOT jokey
> 
> Surge NOT surgey


reallY who cares and anyways it sounds better to call it surgeY...


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

14gIV said:


> reallY who cares and anyways it sounds better to call it surgeY...


What sounded better is when you said you're going to start taking the bus again!


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> What sounded better is when you said you're going to start taking the bus again!


a lot of people are not riding with uber ever again


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

7Miles said:


> Calm down!
> I live 5 minutes from Tijuana .
> Mexican peso sign is the same as ours $.
> So, if you cross the border , pizza will cost you $60 for example. That's $60 (60 Mexican pesos), not the same as American dollars even so the sign is the same. I don't know why they do it, but it's Mexico I guess, they do what they wanna do.
> ...


Geeez you burst my bubble too! I am in TJ so often that I thought about driving there also. Uber has SD to Mexico trips now. Anyone doing that? My car(s) have Sentri so it would be soo easy for me...


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

14gIV said:


> a lot of people are not riding with uber ever again


If they are cheap goodbye. Won't miss them.


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

$40 to cancel?! Ya OK... More like .19cents a mile, .11cents a minute and 2.22 US DOLLARS to cancel... Still want to drive there?!


----------

